# Disapproving Bunnies II



## AngelnSnuffy

Add your new pics here in our new thread!


----------



## Little Bay Poo




----------



## AngelnSnuffy

HaHa! Love that LilBayPoo!


----------



## delusional

Best disapproving picture of Nigel..


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger




----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger

For some reason this one specific picture will just NOT show up! weird! Thumper's pic showed up fine, but Simba's is being difficult....

here is the link though:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/skaterya/bunnies/Oct06003.jpg


----------



## Alexah

You best believe I ain't gonna mess with Ronnie after seeing this!

Excellent pic!


----------



## Raspberry82

Run!!


----------



## sarazwagerman

this is a picture of one of my many lops... her name is Smoke


----------



## kherrmann3

These are the only good "disapproving" pictures I have of Toby. The Santa-suit one is to die for! :biggrin2:

I disapprove of you not petting me right now.




When we had Toby in his Santa-suit for the pictures, he couldn't really move. So, I decided to use this as an opportunity to trim his nails. This was the epic disapproval that I received...


----------



## kherrmann3

I just took this picture and HAD to add it! This is Toby's "satanic disapproval" face.


----------



## Maureen Las

Beau told me last week.............

"Vet?...no way I'm goin ..... make me "


----------



## mouse_chalk

Maureen, I LOVE that picture of Beau! So disapproving! :biggrin2:

Barney always disapproves. Sometimes, I think he disapproves of me saying he disapproves! 












Chalk disapproves too:






:biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las

Mousechalk
At least your buns look cute when they dispprove..
I think that Beau lookd downright UGLY :grumpy:in that pic. 

(he is actually quite cute most of the time)


----------



## polly

This is Boo being her usual disaproving self 








and saffy


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Beau is NOT ugly in that pic!!!

Polly, I call Bo my Boo sometimes...... she's cute by the way! I want an otter colored bunner so bad!


----------



## GalacticBunny

hmmph.






hmmmphh!






harrr-ummmpphhhhh!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I agree, Beau is no way ugly in that pic!!! 

And OMG Buddha is soooo cute and pretty- look at that shiny fur.... :inlove:


----------



## tonyshuman

Galacticbunny--sooooo disapproving!!!


----------



## pinksalamander

What's this? Whatever it is I disapprove.






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> What's this? Whatever it is I disapprove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny



Awwwh - I love Archie :inlove:

I'm on my way Fran - keep Archie safe if I was you :run:


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Cute nose disapproval!

I wonder why such a cute creature with slaves would always be so disapproving... *sigh* 

I wish they made the "Disapproving Rabbits" t-shirts in bunny-sizes... :?

Edit: I uploaded more disapproval!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*I keep giggling when I see this one! *

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I just took this picture and HAD to add it! This is Toby's "satanic disapproval" face.


----------



## kherrmann3

That was when I first brought Berry-Boo home. Toby was not happy with there being another bun in the apartment. He stayed under there (my bed) for an hour or two before he came out to investigate.

... do "disapproving opossums" count?


----------



## Elf Mommy

Ladybug suggested I add this one of Elf to the thread.






I disapprove of this harness!


----------



## kherrmann3

OMG!! That harness pic is ADORABLE! My foster-bun thought of her harness that way, too. 

TOO CUTE! :bunnyheart

Here's Berry-Boo's recent disapproval of my camera.


----------



## Rusty

"wait til my cage is open woman. just you wait."


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's a serious disapproval, Rusty! :shock:


----------



## lemon

Rusty wrote:


> "wait til my cage is open woman. just you wait."


Whoa, big disapproval!


----------



## kherrmann3

Rusty, that is one seriously disapproving rabbit! Wow! :shock:


----------



## EileenH




----------



## Rusty

I know! I thinkAkira was actually falling asleep there. Or maybe she was mad at me that I still had her separated from Rusty in that cage and was waiting for him to come see her on the ramp


----------



## kherrmann3

I completely disapprove of your celery.


----------



## twYANGziie

That is lil' boy for you .





Wha!?





Is this a rebel, doggies, is it ?


----------



## kherrmann3

This is kind-of a Toby disapproval. He looks more startled than anything...


----------



## CrazyMike40

Angry Remus


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, Remus is so cute when disapproving! 
Why do lops have the best disapproving faces? Well, aside from Ronnie, that is! 

I disapprove of your captions...


----------



## Raspberry82

Here are the two best ones I could dig up of Max. Lol. He was quite the bowling ball in these pics and has since slimmed, yay! Haha.


Mr. Dissaproving Tough Guy:














And Minnie looking very dissaproving


----------



## kherrmann3

That is one scary-looking disapproval from Minnie! Wow! Lops are the masters of disapproval!


----------



## Raspberry82

Yeah, I didn't even realize that until I got her.. that lops are so good at it! It's very amusing!


----------



## kherrmann3

This is what Berry-Boo thinks of me taking pictures of her during nap time


----------



## Raspberry82

Eeeps! *Runs!*  Sooomebody is gunna geeet you!


----------



## SecurityStacey

Bill the Bunny dissaproves... for the first time!


----------



## Raspberry82

Aww! I love Bill's ears!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! First time disapprovals are the best! They lose their magic when you start seeing them everyday! lol


----------



## pherber12

Grumpy Roxy isn't impressed with picture taking


----------



## CrazyMike40

Moony did not like being put on the counter top


----------



## Epic_win

Splinter can disapprove like no other


----------



## kherrmann3

*gasp* So small... yet so powerful disapproval!


----------



## Epic_win

That picture was him at 8 weeks old! I can only imagine the amount of disapproval in my future.


----------



## BSAR

Very disapproving.


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## Bo B Bunny

:shock:WOW! That is an evil disapproval!


----------



## Epic_win

Lol Splinter has the most disapproving looks. But I love all his expressions! I can catch them all on camera


----------



## kherrmann3

Can I help you?


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## Shortstuff1385

Leave me alone mom I'm sleeping.


----------



## rosetintedlenses

Here's my small contribution...Naboo's first dissaproval shot!


----------



## Gabby

Captain Disapproval.. This couch is to bouncy, I disapprove!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! Gabby he's so cute!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Uh oh! Cranky-buns! lol


----------



## XxMontanaxX

The frown of a dissaproving rabbit is obvious.


----------



## XxMontanaxX




----------



## Pet_Bunny

Aww, don't take it so hard.


----------



## crazymandolinist

Willie says "Dude, like, get out of my face man. Your are like totally crampin muh groove" :coolness:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Whatever you've done, I disapprove!


----------



## Konotashi

I disapprove of your brightly colored eggs and this... photo shoot....


----------



## crazymandolinist

I've got gottagettalop-idus!


----------



## rosetintedlenses

Naboo asks "How dare you try to answer that phone?!"


----------



## shandrel

Right Turn Clyde severely disapproves.


----------



## crazymandolinist

GRRR!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

That is one fierce fluffball!


----------



## Bunny_Baby01

Here's Velvet. She's viscious...:devil (Not as bad as Lacey!) Ha ha... Not really!





"Okay mom, I know I am the most adorable thing on the planet, but when I'm scratching my EARS? I mean really!"


----------



## Bunny_Baby01

"I disaprove of the camera you have! Get it away!" 





I got my eye on you...


----------



## kherrmann3

I want to kiss Velvet's little nosey!


----------



## Saudade

I'm hoping this pic works, probably my alltime favourite pic of lucy.
She did not approve of me sitting there poking a camera in her face for half an hour.


----------



## WhyMista

I do not approve of your handling techniques





Does not approve of not being allowed to post on rabbitsonline.net

However......................




We do approve of this bale of hay!

Yum-0!:happyrabbit:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! They are so cute!


----------



## Sethcjd

Nalas first disapproval look on camera!


----------



## kherrmann3

Mini-Rex disapprovals are cute!


----------



## GalacticBunny

leash?! DISSAPROVE!


----------



## SDShorty




----------



## pocketsizedrhino

Kirby does not like.


----------



## kherrmann3

Wow... I can almost feel my soul being ripped away by that look! :shock:


----------



## Jess4921

I disapprove of t-shirts that are a size to small...







And this harness...







And of you in general.







Smudge is a very disapproving bunny. It takes alot of disapproval to get the TONGUE :rollseyes


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*EileenH wrote: *


>



I have to say that this has to be the best one, although, there are tons that are great. This bun just looks very disapproving!:grumpy: That's him, right now, haha.

Keep 'em comin' guys, they're great! I hope to get a good one of Snuff soon!


----------



## kherrmann3

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *EileenH wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that this has to be the best one, although, there are tons that are great. This bun just looks very disapproving!:grumpy: That's him, right now, haha.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you! This picture just looks like a *[email protected]&$^-off bunny!


----------



## amber55

Haha hes to cool to be kissed by his mama. :[ lol


----------



## Nibbles96

"I disapprove of you taking a picture of me while I'm trying to get a tan!"






"I disapprove of you just taking pictures of me, actually, so excuse me while I run away."






"I disapprove of your face being so close to mine! I'm claustrophobic!"






"I disapprove of you taking pictures of my face, too.


----------



## Nibbles96

I disapprove of your eyebrow...






your nose...






and this bed too.


----------



## LionsRawr

Sparrow disapproves of those ceder chips


----------



## kherrmann3

Adorable pictures of Nibbles, Nibbles96 (it's Jess, right? )! With a cute little name like that, I would expect a little tiny bunny, but Nibbles is so big! More like a "Chomper"! 

Sparrow is so cute, Samantha! Cute little bun-loaf!
(Does Sparrow live in cedar shavings? They are bad for a bun's respiratory system...)


----------



## Nibbles96

Thanks! LOL! When we got him 5 years ago, the pet shop told us he was a dwarf...  xD


----------



## amber55

*Nibbles96 wrote: *


> Thanks! LOL! When we got him 5 years ago, the pet shop told us he was a dwarf...  xD


Omg thats a little off! Haha


----------



## Nibbles96

LOL, I know right?! :roflmao:


----------



## amber55

I lovee big bunnys 
but mines little and hes enough work i dont think i could handle one bigger than him!


----------



## LionsRawr

No she doesent thats why I said she dissaproves of them. That was the day I brought her and her cage (already with shavings her previous owner put in there). She and Bubble Gum have shredded paper bedding in my home :biggrin2:


----------



## Luca

Luca's moderately disapproving face.
I think he was tired of me following him with my cell phone taking attempting to take pictures of him.


----------



## brokenyears

Okay I know I'm cute but enough pictures!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Poe disapproves of the rainbow colored leash!


----------



## LuellaJean

Heh heh heh... No. :grumpy:


----------



## Manda!

You like to take me to go out? I'm sure you won't do that mistake again.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thank you, Luella and Manda, for Participating!!!


----------



## Cinnysmum

This thread is so full of win!! Here's Cinnabun:


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Omigosh! There are some seriously disapproving rabbits in this thread! :shock:

This is Gus disapproving:






Rue


----------



## Anaira

Reuben disapproves of the camera, tv commercials, and me spilling my HOT drink over myself.


----------



## Ashleighh

Lola does not approve! 

hehe :3


----------



## MiniLopHop

Indy disapproves of photos of him and the bunwife in bed





Houdini disapproves of girly bows


----------



## justjen114




----------



## sbaxter




----------



## Pipyr

Loki possibly disapproves...






Loki absolutely disapproves:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Excellent pictures, how do you do it?


----------



## Pipyr

Wabbitdad12 - If you were talking to me, I have more pics at the beginning of my blog about Loki - 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=68029&forum_id=6

and, since someone else asked about my camera, I have a little write-up on my photography "set" in my blog as well, but here is the link to the individual post if you can't find it:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_post.php?post_id=889853

Hope that helps!


----------



## MILU

LOL pretty nice thread!!!!
:great::roflmao::great::blueribbon:


----------



## rai-nbow

Tricksy hate me so much. lol! =)


----------



## Digdug

*The SNEER!*


----------



## Mindy10

Glad to see my bunny is not the ony one to give me the evil eye!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

That is a face that says I am not happy about this at all.


----------



## cocorabbit

Mocho did not approve of us putting harness on her!





I gave Coco a mohawk and she did not think it was cute!


----------



## MILU

AWWW this is cuteness overdose!! And I'm laughing so much!! Thanks for the awesome pics!!


----------



## LindseyG

Some angora dissaproval...


----------



## MILU

Please Justjen114 and other bunny parents..

In this pic there's a toy (the one rainbow-colored) that is something like a spring/helix?) I don't know the name of it.. and it's really, veeery important for me to know 2 things:
1- how is this toy called? WHat's its name?
2- is it usually used as a bunny toy? This is the 2nd time I see it in a pic with a bunny..

I know these are silly questions but you'd help a lot answering! Thanks!!!



>


----------



## MagPie

Oh that's a slinky ( http://slinky.org/ ). It's generally a toy for people. You place it at the top of stairs and it'll step down the stairs. I've never thought to use it for a bunny tho.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mine love to toss slinky's around.


----------



## eclairemom

I couldn't help myself :big wink:

What walks down stairs, alone or in pairs
and makes a slinkity sound?
A spring, a spring, a marvelous thing!
Everyone knows it's Slinky.
It's Slinky, it's Slinky,
It's fun, it's a wonderful toy.
It's Slinky, it's Slinky, it's fun,
It's a wonderful toy.
It's fun for a girl or a boy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM_sMM_tvX8[/ame]


----------



## danniela_h

...may I sleep now??


----------



## mdith4him

This is Nibbles sulking after we put him back in his NIC cage/Bunny Mansion. Life is so hard for a bun!


----------



## Digdug

That bunny is so beautiful! What kinda of breed is that?


----------



## mdith4him

He's a mix of some sort; we adopted him from a shelter. We think he's part dutch because he has a bit of the saddle type markings across his belly and shoulders. He's a little over 4 lbs and is almost 6 months old now. We love him, even when he sulks in his bunny mansion!


----------



## Hkok

Erslev is pointing out that he have not approved that the dresser was going to be painted


----------



## Digdug

Erslev has a good look about him.. whatta sweety


----------



## qtipthebun

I look at you and disapprove. Very much.


----------



## Digdug

Super sweeeeet! Mug that camera!


----------



## CinderSmoke

qtip............... tooo cute and funny!!!!!!


----------



## CinderSmoke




----------



## ellay




----------



## Digdug

A pure beauty! Wot-A-Sight to behold ray: bless you Elena


----------



## BugLady

Here is my Rascal, being quite disapproving.


----------



## Digdug

I'm in love with that face!


----------



## bunnychild

my rabbit dosn't disapproove he just sulks til he gets a treat so spoiled


----------



## CantDutchThis

Disaproval of being held...

Im so upset I didn't get the whole face, but the eye just says it all hahah!








disapproval of going your way..


----------



## feedtheflame

ohhh i love that pic of him on the leash!!!


----------



## bobasmomma

bobas first disapproval


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Here is Olivia's disapproving photo...lol so funny


----------



## MagPie

I think this is disapproving hahaha Grump face Harvey:




grumpFace by Magpie8203, on Flickr


----------



## BunnyLove89

"I dissaprove of medicine time"





"Dis carrot is MINE!"


----------



## BunnyLove89

Weston says "I very much disapprove of you performing a penis check on me. Told ya I was a boy! Now i shall show you my displeasure by peeing on you."


----------



## shananagrams

My bun back at my parents home,






Pumpernickel showing anything but joy.:apollo:


----------



## shananagrams

The ultimate disapproval. This is Lucy the night that we brought our rescue Penny home. 






She was not happy at first.


----------



## Megamuffin

Snugs and his Christmas sweater


----------



## FreezeNkody

Poor Kody


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Ripley disapproves of everything (Ok, actually no-just reindeer hats and flip flops):














And this is a cottontail I rehabbed.


----------



## Shmoo06

No medicine, mom! This is the only position I can see his mouth and keep him from moving with one hand.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Disapproving Ash


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg Elise that picture made me almost spit out my coffee. Ash is definitely disapproving there! Haha


----------



## agnesthelion

This was awhile ago after I got done grooming Aggie. 

I.hate.this.hairdo.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes Lisa, when I took the picture yesterday I thought it would be the perfect picture for this disapproving bunnies thread.


----------



## Elliot

Disapproving Elliot


----------



## Elliot




----------



## Hkok




----------

